# هل سيدخل الجنة المسيحيين فقط؟



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

هل سيدخل الجنة المسيحيين فقط .
ارجو الاجابة


----------



## حمورابي (28 أبريل 2010)

*تحية
كــُلْ مَن امن ب عَملْ الله في الجَسدّ وقَبلْ الفِداء الذي قَدَمهُ الله تعالى وصَان نَفسهُ وحَملْ الصَليب ْ . 
يَخلــُص . . 
كــُلْ مَن سَمِع ب المَسيح وعَملْ الله في الجَسد ولَم يُؤمن . سَوف يَهلُك . . لأنهُ لَمْ يُؤمن بِعملْ الله والعَطيه المَجانية . 
وسَوف يَكون في مَلكوت المساوي أو أورشليمْ السماوية . . مــُصطلح الجَنة . هو (الحَديقة . الغابَة ) 
*


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

طيب ايه ذنب الناس اللي كانوا عايشين قبل المسيح ولم يعرفوا بامره وماتوا دون ان يروه او دون ان يسمعوا عنه شيئا.
جاوبني


----------



## حمورابي (28 أبريل 2010)

*تحية
لَو رَكزت ِ على هذه الجــُملة . *



> كــُلْ مَن سَمِع ب المَسيح وعَملْ الله في الجَسد ولَم يُؤمن



*مَنْ لَمْ يَسمعَ وعَملْ ب تِلك القَوانينْ في تَلك ألأزمِنة خَلُص . . 

رسالة رُمية أصحاح 2 

12لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ فَبِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ يَهْلِكُ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ فِي النَّامُوسِ فَبِالنَّامُوسِ يُدَانُ. 13لأَنْ لَيْسَ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ النَّامُوسَ هُمْ أَبْرَارٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ، بَلِ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ بِالنَّامُوسِ هُمْ يُبَرَّرُونَ. 14لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ، مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ، فَهؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ، 15الَّذِينَ يُظْهِرُونَ عَمَلَ النَّامُوسِ مَكْتُوبًا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ، شَاهِدًا أَيْضًا ضَمِيرُهُمْ وَأَفْكَارُهُمْ فِيمَا بَيْنَهَا مُشْتَكِيَةً أَوْ مُحْتَجَّةً، 16فِي الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَدِينُ اللهُ سَرَائِرَ النَّاسِ حَسَبَ إِنْجِيلِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.


مَثلاً
حَمورابي وَضع أفْضلْ قَوانين . مَن عَملْ بالقَوانين ولَمْ يَسمع ب الله خَلُص بالقَوانيين المَوُضوعة في تِلكْ الحـَقبة . 
ولَكن بَعدّ أنْتشار أسمْ الله و قوانينَهُ كــُلْ مَخلوق عَرف الله . بَعد أرسالْ السَيد المَسيح للمــُبشرين . بالخَلاصْ *


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

طيب لم تجاوبني
ومن لم يسمع به ومات وهو على ذلك اين سيذهب الى الجنة او الى النار
ارجوك جاوبني


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2010)

> ومن لم يسمع به ومات وهو على ذلك اين سيذهب الى الجنة او الى النار


*الكتاب يرد عليكى
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 2: 14

لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ، مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ، فَهؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ،* الَّذِينَ يُظْهِرُونَ عَمَلَ النَّامُوسِ مَكْتُوبًا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ، شَاهِدًا أَيْضًا ضَمِيرُهُمْ وَأَفْكَارُهُمْ فِيمَا بَيْنَهَا مُشْتَكِيَةً أَوْ مُحْتَجَّةً،*
*16 فِي الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَدِينُ اللهُ سَرَائِرَ النَّاسِ حَسَبَ إِنْجِيلِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.
اعتقد ان المسالة واضحة
*


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

ارجوك اشرحها لي بلغة ابسط.


----------



## حمورابي (28 أبريل 2010)

*تَحية 
التَعليق رَقمْ ( 4 ) 
فيه ِ الجَوابْ . 

مَنْ لَمْ يَسمعَ وعَملْ ب تِلك القَوانينْ في تَلك ألأزمِنة خَلُص . .

رسالة رُمية أصحاح  2 


12لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ فَبِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ يَهْلِكُ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ فِي النَّامُوسِ فَبِالنَّامُوسِ يُدَانُ. 13لأَنْ لَيْسَ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ النَّامُوسَ هُمْ أَبْرَارٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ، بَلِ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ بِالنَّامُوسِ هُمْ يُبَرَّرُونَ. 14لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ، مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ، فَهؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ، 15الَّذِينَ يُظْهِرُونَ عَمَلَ النَّامُوسِ مَكْتُوبًا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ، شَاهِدًا أَيْضًا ضَمِيرُهُمْ وَأَفْكَارُهُمْ فِيمَا بَيْنَهَا مُشْتَكِيَةً أَوْ مُحْتَجَّةً، 16فِي الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَدِينُ اللهُ سَرَائِرَ النَّاسِ حَسَبَ إِنْجِيلِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.


مَثلاً
حَمورابي وَضع أفْضلْ قَوانين . مَن عَملْ بالقَوانين ولَمْ يَسمع ب الله خَلُص بالقَوانيين المَوُضوعة في تِلكْ الحـَقبة .
ولَكن بَعدّ أنْتشار أسمْ الله و قوانينَهُ كــُلْ مَخلوق عَرف الله . بَعد أرسالْ السَيد المَسيح للمــُبشرين . بالخَلاصْ*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أبريل 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> ارجوك اشرحها لي بلغة ابسط.



من مات من القدم على وعد أن الله سوف يأتى ويتجسد ويموت ويقوم ويعطي فداء أبدي .. سيدخل الملكوت ... بعد المحاسبه بناموسه 

من لم يسمع سيحاسب بناموسه الذي كان عليه

هذه ابسط اجابة تلخيصا لما قاله الأخوة ..


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2010)

*يعنى فى ناس مسمعوش عن ربنا ولا يعرفوا وصايا الله ولا فكر الله 
ولكن يفعلون بضمائرهم ماهو مكتوب فى ناموس ووصايا الله 
فبصبح ضميرهم شاهد عليهم وناموس لهم لما يقفوا للدينونة وللمحاسبة يحاسبوا حسب ضمائرهم اللى كانت بمثابة الناموس لهم 
*


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

من الاخر محدش فينا هيقدر يحكم من اللى هيدخل ومين لا
الله هو الديان العادل هو اللى يحكم

وحقيقة الجنة عندنا مختلفة تماما عن الجنة عندكو


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم اخوتي.
طيب ما مصير الناس الذين يعلمون ويؤامنون بالسيد المسيح ولكن يؤامنون ايضا بوجود انبياء اخرين , وان السيد المسيح هو نبي كباقي الانبياء في اديانهم, وليس كما تعتقدون انتم بانه المخلص.
ارجو الاجابة


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

لاننا مش بنؤمن بالتكفير عشان نقول ده هيدخل النار
والنار برضو ممكن تكون مختلفة عندنا غير عندكو


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

السيد المسيح هو المحور...
هو الله المتجسد
من امن واعترف خلص كما قال الكتاب المقدس
والكتاب ايضا يقول ان جميع الانبياء بعد السيد المسيح هم انبياء كذبة


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2010)

> طيب ما مصير الناس الذين يعلمون ويؤامنون بالسيد المسيح ولكن يؤامنون ايضا بوجود انبياء اخرين , وان السيد المسيح هو نبي كباقي الانبياء في اديانهم, وليس كما تعتقدون انتم بانه المخلص.


*طيب ومين قالك ان دا المسيح 
المسيح مش شخصية تاريخية جت فى التاريخ ومؤمنين بانه اوجد فى هذا الكون
المسيح جه للعالم علشان رسالة حددها ورسمها منذ البدء 
مسيحنا منغير الايمان برسالته وكانك بتؤمنى بوهم وسراب 

*


----------



## kemo.stars (28 أبريل 2010)

*قال الله


اذكروا الأوليات منذ القديم لآني أنا الله وليس آخر. الإله وليس مثلي . قد تكلمت فاجريه.*


*إشعياء النبي 46: 9, 11 حوالي سنة -- 742 ق. م --*


*لقد تكلم الله عن مخلص بواسطة الأنبياء اليهود عن خلاصه بالمسيح يسوع قبل مئات السنين من مجيئه إلى العالم*


*توطئة*
*في التوراة العهد القديم كتب الأنبياء عن خطة الله لتدبير مخلص للبشرية . وبعد مئات السنين كُتب الإنجيل العهد الجديد ليخبرنا بكيفية تنفيذ تلك الخطة. *
*غير أن الأنبياء غالباً ما كتبوا بشكل عجيب لأنهم لم يشيروا إلى أنفسهم والى عصرهم فقط. إذ تقراْ هذه الصفحات تستطيع أن تحكم بنفسك إن كانوا يتنبأون في الوقت نفسه عن شخص آخر له يشهد جميع الأنبياء الحقيقيين بأنه المخلص الوحيد لبني البشر. وإليك نبوة من حوالي 300 نبوة وردت في كتاب اليهود *
*1 يولد من عذراء*
*كتب النبي إشعياء يقول حوالي سنة 742 ق م .*
*ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل. إشعياء 7 :*

*السيد المسيح بذل نفسه لاجل جميع البشريه قبل مجئه وبعد مجيئه الكل يعرف من هو مخلص البشريه*
*السيد المسيح جاء لأموات والاحياء لانه جاء ليخلص جنس البشر*​


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

ولكنني اعلم ان اليهود لا يؤمنون بالسيد المسيح ولا يؤمنون الا بديانتهم , وانهم شعب الله المختار.
ارجوا الاجابة


----------



## حمورابي (28 أبريل 2010)

> شكرا لكم اخوتي.
> طيب ما مصير الناس الذين يعلمون ويؤامنون بالسيد المسيح ولكن يؤامنون ايضا بوجود انبياء اخرين , وان السيد المسيح هو نبي كباقي الانبياء في اديانهم, وليس كما تعتقدون انتم بانه المخلص.
> ارجو الاجابة



*تحية
نَحنُ نُؤمن ب أنبياء قَبلْ السَيدّ المَسيح . 
طبعاً نؤمن ب مَن يُنادي ب ما هو مَوجودّ ألأنجيلْ وما فيه ِ وليس ما لَيس فيه ِ . 
ورُسلْ بَعد السَيد المَسيح لكي يــُنادوُ ب ألأنجيل لخلاص كــُلْ من يؤُمن 
السَيد المَسيح نبي ولكن لا نُتُوقف عندّ هذه الفقرة والصِفة لأنهُ أعظم مَن نبي . مــُبشر أعظم مَن مــُبشرّ 
لأنه أعظم مَن كــُلْ شئ وأعلى مَن كــُلْ شئ . هو الله . كلمة الله . 
ألأيمان الصحيح بالمَسيح هو مَن خلال ما نادى به ِ رسلهُ ألأنجيل الخبر المــُفرح مَن هُنا نُستقصى ألأخبار وما يَتَعلق بالسيد المسيح *


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2010)

> ولكنني اعلم ان اليهود لا يؤمنون بالسيد المسيح ولا يؤمنون الا بديانتهم , وانهم شعب الله المختار.
> ارجوا الاجابة


*مين قال كدا
اليهود يؤمنون بالمسيح
ولكن لا يؤمنون بان يسوع هو المسيح
ولكن الى الان ينتظرون المسيح
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أبريل 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> ولكنني اعلم ان اليهود لا يؤمنون بالسيد المسيح ولا يؤمنون الا بديانتهم , وانهم شعب الله المختار.
> ارجوا الاجابة



اليهود لا يؤمنون ان المسح هو الذي جاء ولكنهم يؤمنون أنه سيأتي ....


----------



## kemo.stars (28 أبريل 2010)

اليهود يا أختى ينتظرون المسيا الذى هو المسيح وهم مؤمنيون به ويوجد بالتوراه نبؤات كثير تشير ان المسيح هو المخلص القادم 
اشعيا 9 : 6 : " لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ ".
نبؤات كثيره جدا لسيد المسيح فى التوراه بانه رئيس السلام وهو المخلص ولكن لا يعترفون بيسوع المسيح ولكنهم ينتظرون المسيا الى يومنا هذا


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

طيب لماذا لا يعترفون اليهود به , وهو الذي مات فداء من اجلهم واجل خطاياهم ولقد راؤؤه حسب معتقداتكم.
طيب اليهود لايؤمنوا به , والمسلمين امنوا به على انه النبي كسائر الانبياء , طيب مين غير المسيحيين يؤمنوا به على انه المخلص؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أبريل 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> طيب لماذا لا يعترفون اليهود به , وهو الذي مات فداء من اجلهم واجل خطاياهم ولقد راؤؤه حسب معتقداتكم.
> طيب اليهود لايؤمنوا به , والمسلمين امنوا به على انه النبي كسائر الانبياء , طيب مين غير المسيحيين يؤمنوا به على انه المخلص؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



أولا : المسلمون ليس لهم مكان للمناقشة فى هذا القسم ..
ثانيا : اليهود بدأوا يؤمنون بالمسيح فعلاص والبقي مازال وسيؤمن


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

اليهود ليهم فهم خاطئ للسيد المسيح 
هم فاكرين انه هيجي كملك يملك ملك ارضى
بينما فى الحقيقة هو ملك على قلوبنا ملك السماوات والارض
ليس بالمفهوم البشري كما فهموه

بالنسبة للمسلمين انتم لا تؤمنوا به كاله متجسد
دى تفرق جامد

وممكن تلاقى مسلم بالاسم لكنه فى اعماقه وفى مخدعه بيعبد السيد المسيح
خوفا من حد الردة وما الى ذلك


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

طيب ليش ما بنزل كمان مرة على الارض ويقوم بالفداء ليغفر خطايا البشر الذين اتوا من بعد المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أبريل 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> طيب ليش ما بنزل كمان مرة على الارض ويقوم بالفداء ليغفر خطايا البشر الذين اتوا من بعد المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




*بطرس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 18 *
فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ، مُمَاتاً فِي الْجَسَدِ وَلَكِنْ مُحْيىً فِي الرُّوحِ، 

*العبرانيين الأصحاح 9 العدد 12 *
وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُولٍ، بَلْ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ، دَخَلَ *مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً* إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ *فِدَاءً أَبَدِيّاً*. 
​


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

فهمت عليك يعني الفداء مرة واحدة فقط.
طيب اللي غير مؤمنين بالمسيح على انه المخلص , بش لازم ينزل كمان مرة علشانهم خصوصا وانهم من بعد المسيح كتار.
ارجوط جاوبني


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

الله غــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــر محدوووووووووووووود
لذلك كفر السي المسيح عن جميع الخطايا لكل البشر الموروثة عن ادم


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

اولا معندناش نزل وطلع دى


----------



## kemo.stars (28 أبريل 2010)

لانهم شعب غليظ الرقبه يرا ولا يصدق رأو كل معجزات السيد المسيح العظيمه الذى لا احد يقدر ان يفعلها غير الله لكنهم رفضوه فى عصر  موسى النبى رأو مجد الله ومعجزاته العظيمه واخراجهم من مصر واستعباد الفراعنه لهم ولكنهم كانو يخطأون الى الرب ويشككون به عند أول مأذق يواجههم وينسون كل معجزات الله معهم 

والسيد المسيح كلمهم بهذا
ما قاله الرب بلسان النبي القائل: "ها إن العذراء تحبل، وتلد ابناً، ويدعى عمانوئيل" أي "الله معنا". وفي الإنجيل كما كتبه لوقا 27:24 نقرأ "ثم أخذ <الرب يسوع> يفسر لهما، منطلقا من موسى ومن الأنبياء جميعاً، ما ورد عنه في جميع الكتب". وقال الرب يسوع المسيح لرؤساء اليهود في الإنجيل "أنتم تدرسون الكتب.. هذه الكتب تشهد لي، ولكنكم ترفضون أن تأتوا إليّ لتكون لكم الحياة.. فلو كنتم صدقتم موسى، لكنتم صدقتموني، لأنه هو كتب عني".

اما يا اختى مفهومكم عن ان السيد المسيح نبى كسائ الانبياء اولا هذا لا يوجد دليل عليه لان محمد ليس بنبى من عند الله لانه لن يقدم شىء نافع او جديد للبشريه فكله كان عند اليهود ومحمد اخذها من اليهود وهذا اسبتنا بالدلائل المسيح لم يقل عن نفسه انه نبى بل قال : «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي»
 "*أنا هو نور العالم*" (يوحنا 8: 12)

اختى أدعوكى بقرأه الانجيل وصدقينى ستجدى الله الحق خالق الكون الذى أحبنا وجعلنا أبناء له واقرأى العهد القديم (التوراه) وستجدى كل نبؤات الذى تشهد للرب يسوع 
ولا تصدقى كلام محمد بأنه كتاب محرف ..اختى كلام الله لا يتحرف لان الله قوى لا يترك كلامه يتحرف وهو صامت ..لانه قال  
 
متى 5: 18 فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء والارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل​[font=ms sans serif,arial]​[/font]متى 24: 35 السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول

​[font=ms sans serif,arial]​[/font]


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

ثانيا السيد المسيح كفر عن الخطية الموروثة من ادم لجمييييييييييييييييييييييييع البشر
لانه الله الغييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير محدووووووووووووووووود


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

لا استطيع ان ارد عليك نحن في القسم المسيحي وانا اطبق القوانين وارجوا ان يطبق القانون على الكل,
ولكن تقول ان القران محرف طيب عندك اثبات , وطالما قلت انوا محرف يعني في الزمن كان صحيح يعني تؤمنوا بوجود القران يعني تومنوا بوجود الرسول محمد عليه السلام .
وكيف تثبت لي بان كتابك ليس محرفا.


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

طيب طالما المسيح كفر عن خطايا البشر كلهم , يعني حتى انا و اصحاب الاديان الاخرى طفر عن ذنوبهم , يعني حتى لو بقيت مسلمة فانا ذنبي مغفور من عند المسيح, في تناقض في كلامكم بين السابق والحاضر.
ارجوكم اثبتوا على راي واحد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2010)

> طيب طالما المسيح كفر عن خطايا البشر كلهم , يعني حتى انا و اصحاب الاديان الاخرى طفر عن ذنوبهم , يعني حتى لو بقيت مسلمة فانا ذنبي مغفور من عند المسيح, في تناقض في كلامكم بين السابق والحاضر.
> ارجوكم اثبتوا على راي واحد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


الدعوة متاحة للجميع .. ولكن ليس الكل يقبل .​ 
المسيح جاء من اجل الجميع .. من اجل اى انسان .​
*John 3:16 *لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. ​ 
ولكن للاسف ليس الكل يقبل المسيح وليس الكل يعترف بالمسيح بانه الذبيح وليس الكل يعترفون بانه الله الظاهر فى الجسد .​

وهؤلاء جميعا بعدم ايمانهم .. فهم رافضين لدم المسيح . ويظلون حاملى لخطاياهم .
*وطبعا اجرة الخطية الغير مغفورة هى الموت الابدى .. *​
لقد وضح المسيح ذلك بان النجاة متاحة للجميع ولكن ليس الكل يقبل .. بمثل جميل​ 
انظرى ماذا قال المسيح​ 
2 «يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِنْسَاناً مَلِكاً صَنَعَ عُرْساً لاِبْنِهِ 
3 وَأَرْسَلَ عَبِيدَهُ لِيَدْعُوا الْمَدْعُوِّينَ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ فَلَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ يَأْتُوا. 
4 فَأَرْسَلَ أَيْضاً عَبِيداً آخَرِينَ قَائِلاً: قُولُوا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: هُوَذَا غَدَائِي أَعْدَدْتُهُ. ثِيرَانِي وَمُسَمَّنَاتِي قَدْ ذُبِحَتْ وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُعَدٌّ. تَعَالَوْا إِلَى الْعُرْسِ! 
5 وَلَكِنَّهُمْ تَهَاوَنُوا وَمَضَوْا وَاحِدٌ إِلَى حَقْلِهِ وَآخَرُ إِلَى تِجَارَتِهِ 
6 وَالْبَاقُونَ أَمْسَكُوا عَبِيدَهُ وَشَتَمُوهُمْ وَقَتَلُوهُمْ. 
7 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الْمَلِكُ غَضِبَ وَأَرْسَلَ جُنُودَهُ وَأَهْلَكَ أُولَئِكَ الْقَاتِلِينَ وَأَحْرَقَ مَدِينَتَهُمْ. 
8 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِعَبِيدِهِ: أَمَّا الْعُرْسُ فَمُسْتَعَدٌّ وَأَمَّا الْمَدْعُوُّونَ فَلَمْ يَكُونُوا مُسْتَحِقِّينَ. 
9 فَاذْهَبُوا إِلَى مَفَارِقِ الطُّرُقِ وَكُلُّ مَنْ وَجَدْتُمُوهُ فَادْعُوهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ. 
10 فَخَرَجَ أُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدُ إِلَى الطُّرُقِ وَجَمَعُوا كُلَّ الَّذِينَ وَجَدُوهُمْ أَشْرَاراً وَصَالِحِينَ. فَامْتَلَأَ الْعُرْسُ مِنَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ. 
11 فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ الْمَلِكُ لِيَنْظُرَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ رَأَى هُنَاكَ إِنْسَاناً لَمْ يَكُنْ لاَبِساً لِبَاسَ الْعُرْسِ. 
12 فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا صَاحِبُ كَيْفَ دَخَلْتَ إِلَى هُنَا وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ لِبَاسُ الْعُرْسِ؟ فَسَكَتَ. 
13 حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ الْمَلِكُ لِلْخُدَّامِ: ارْبُطُوا رِجْلَيْهِ وَيَدَيْهِ وَخُذُوهُ وَاطْرَحُوهُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ. هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ. 
14 لأَنَّ كَثِيرِينَ يُدْعَوْنَ وَقَلِيلِينَ يُنْتَخَبُونَ».​ 
*فما هو رد فعلك يا فلسطينية ..؟؟*
*هل ستسمعين لكلام العبيد وتذهبين للعرس المجانى والوليمة .. ام سترفضين ولا تلبين دعوة الملك المجانية ؟؟؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أبريل 2010)

حمامة فلسطين1 قال:


> نعم فقط المسيحيين
> 
> أما المسلمون الذين يتقون الله في أعمالهم وأقوالهم ويستغفرون في اليوم مئة مرة ويصلون في اليوم خمس صلوات فليس لهم نصيب في الجنة !!ويصومون تقربا لله فليس لهم الجنة
> 
> ...



يا سلام مستاءه اوي اوي دلوقتي

و هل الجنه مكتوب عليها للمسلمين بس

انا قريت كتير انه ربنا مش هيدخل الجنه الا المسلمين بس لانه الباقيين غير مؤمنين بمحمد فايمانهم باطل




> فلا احد يعرف من سيدخل الجنة كلنا نتقرب الي الله عزوجل كل حسب عمله ونتوسل  اليه ليجعل مثوانا الجنة  فالله الهادي الي سواء السبيل.....وهو العالم  بمن سيدخل الجنة



طب و شيوخك الي بيقولوا ان ربنا هياخد من ذنوب المسلمين و هيحطها علي اليهود و النصاري

و شيوخ الاسلام كلهم باجماع الاراء منذ بدء الاسلام الي بيقولوا انه من لا يؤمن بمحمد ليس له دخول الجنه و هو مشرك و حرمت عليه الجنه لكفره بمحمد و شركه

شوفتي زعلتي ازاي لما قولنا ليكي انه الجنه بتاعنا بس


انتوا كمان بتقولوا كدا و ممكن اجيب لك الالاف النصوص من المواقع الي بتقول انه اليهود و المسيحيين لا جنه لهم و مثواهم النار 

احب اسئلك 

هل الجنه للمسلمين بس

لو قولتي لاي شيخ اسلامي 


> فلا احد يعرف من سيدخل الجنة كلنا نتقرب الي الله عزوجل كل حسب عمله ونتوسل  اليه ليجعل مثوانا الجنة  فالله الهادي الي سواء السبيل.....وهو العالم  بمن سيدخل الجنة



هيقولك لا دول كفره بسيدنا محمد و مش هيدخلوا الجنه لهذا السبب هههههههههههه

افعل في الناس ما تحب ان يفعل بك

نحن نصلي و نصوم و ندفع العشور اي الصدقات و مع ذلك نحن كفار مشركين في نظركم و حرمت علينا الجنه

و تقولين لي هذا الكلام الي فوق و مستاءه



> نعم فقط المسيحيين
> 
> أما المسلمون الذين يتقون الله في أعمالهم وأقوالهم ويستغفرون في اليوم مئة  مرة ويصلون في اليوم خمس صلوات فليس لهم نصيب في الجنة !!ويصومون تقربا  لله فليس لهم الجنة



انا برضه ممكن اقولك نفس الكلام

نعم فقط للمسلمين

اما المسيحييون الذين يتقون الله في اعمالهم و اقوالهم و يصلون في اليوم مائه مره و يسبحون و يسجدون تقربا لله فليس لهم نصيبا في الجنه

انتي نسيتي ايات التكفير في قرأنك لينا ولا ايه

اقريها لو مش فاكراها

سلام


----------



## kemo.stars (28 أبريل 2010)

حمامة فلسطين1 قال:


> نعم فقط المسيحيين
> 
> أما المسلمون الذين يتقون الله في أعمالهم وأقوالهم ويستغفرون في اليوم مئة مرة ويصلون في اليوم خمس صلوات فليس لهم نصيب في الجنة !!ويصومون تقربا لله فليس لهم الجنة
> 
> ...


 
ان الدين عن الله الاسلام

ومن ابتغى غير الاسلام دينا لم يقبل منه

انتى نسيتى ولا ايه ان الجنه دى بتاعتكم انتم بس بتاعت حور العين والاطفال المخلدون
اما نحن فلنا الفردوس ..


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2010)

*يغلق لأغراق القسم بالأسئله **وللتشتيت ......*
*وهذا موضوع مكرر .....*

*والرجاء أحترام قوانين القسم* قوانين القسم !!!!​


----------

